# Bubble/Credit Giveaway in CHAT NOW!



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

A thousand Bubbles or Credits
to everyone 
who comes into *Chat* in
the next 15 minutes  
​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------

